# Aquamark stürzt ab, 3DMark03 ebenso



## Kone (31. Mai 2008)

*Aquamark stürzt ab, 3DMark03 ebenso*



der8auer schrieb:


> So die Bilder sind nun auch drin  Vermisst jemand noch etwas in dem Guide?




also habn problem bezüglich der kompatibilität von einigen in hwbot benutzten benchmarks...
also bin jetz auch in der hwbot community von pcghx
vielleicht bekomm ich ja hier ne hilfe ....


1. aquamark stürzt bei mir immer ab kurz bevor die bewertung kommen sollte hatte das problem schonmal da hab ich irgend ne dll vom 3dmark genommen und da eingefügt und dann gings auch ...
und jetz nach dem ich windows neu installiert habe fehlt mir die dll datei

so das problem scheint wohl mit ati 3xxx grakas zusammen zu hängen hab eine Club 3D HD 3850 oc edition @ default 



2. 3dmark 03 geht auch nich aber da komm ich nichma zum hauptfenster wo man die benchmarks für cpu , graka und sound auswählen kann...
also der 3dmark 03 freezed immer beim splashscreene und geht dann halt nich mehr weiter also da hab ich jetz keinen lösungs ansatz ... also ich weiss ihn nichmehr aber da musst ich auch irgendwas machen ...

3. kann es sein dass bei euch beim superpi 32m auch die validation nich klappt 
hab checksum sowie die zeit genau so eingetragen wies im superpi steht aber nach bestätigen kommt dann sowas wie "checksum bad " oder sowas in der art 
hab mein screen ma mit angehängt das was da steht geb ich auch ein aber geht net ...

achso c1e ist aktiviert deswegen die niedrige clock eigentlich läuft er unter multiplikator 9 aber im idle mit 6 is also normal
könnts ja ma probieren obs bei euch funzt

bin dankba rfür jede hilfe , und danke im vorraus

MfG
Kone

*am ende noch mein hardwareprofile

core 2 e8400 @3,6ghz (watercooled)
gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
2048 mbram adata vitesta+ extreme @800mhz 
club 3d hd 3850 oc edition gpu @720   mem@900 (default values) 
alles auf neuestem treibe stand 
sp3 sowie frameworks 3,5
*


----------



## lego™ (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aquamark stürzt ab, 3DMark03 ebenso*

Lad Dir für Aquamark mal DIESE Datei runter und tausch sie gegen die Original Datei aus. Das sollte helfen.

Bei SuperPi einfach den Screen anhängen. Die CheckSum geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## chriFFer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aquamark stürzt ab, 3DMark03 ebenso*

Lade dir für 3DMark mal den Hotfix runter, damit müsste es eigentlich laufen .

Downloads - AwardFabrik


----------

